# EarWax's Dangerously Hardcore Diary



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

Hello Diary:

Right now I'm trying to up the frequency for two weeks.  Here is my current workout.  Usually, it's just Sat, Mon, Wed, Fri.

Saturday: Shoulders
4 x Shrugs (smith press)
4 x Miltary Press (smith press)
4 x Front Raises
4 x Side Raises
4 x Back Raises

Sunday: Back and Biceps
4 x Deadlifts
4 x Rows
4 x Lat Pulldowns
3 x Standing barbell curl
3 x One Arm Preacher Curls
3 x Forearm Flexor

Monday: Chest and Tris
4 x Bench Press
4 x Incline press
4 x Pec Dec
3 x Overhead Extension
3 x Skull crushers
3 x Forearm Extensor

Tuesday: Legs
4 x Squat (Hack squat for a change)
4 x Leg Extension
4 x Hamstring Curl
4 x Sitting Calf Raise
4 x Angled Calf Raise

Wednesday: Back and Biceps (again)

Thursday: Chest and Tris (again)

Friday: Legs (again)


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

*Stats*

Biceps: 16"
Forearm: 12"
Chest: 46"
Thigh: 22"
Calf: 17"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like a seriously overtraining schedule, you may lose muscle by doing this routine. Those are rediculously large amounts of sets for training those parts once a week, never mind twice. This will burn you out and suck you dry.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for your comments J'Bo.  This is just a little experiment of mine for a couple of weeks.  Actually, I don't know what it will do, but I'm risking it to see what will happen.  So bear with me hehe... I guess I'll just have to learn on my own.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/211more.html

Is where I am drawing info from... but anyway, I just gotta see what my body can handle.  Everyone is not the same so it may work or not work for me.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe try this for a week instead of two. You probably wont be able to walk or move after week one anyways. LOL.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

Typical Diet:

Pre Breakfast
was doing a couple mini powdered doughnuts for sugar (anti-cortisol) but will try to switch to a bowl of oatmeal.

Breakfast
1 glass orange juice
1 glass grape juice
1 decaffienated coffee
8 eggs (whites only)
1 toast
1 link sausage for flavor

Lunch
1 orange juice
1 Tuna or Chicken sandwich
1 salad
1 soup

Supper
1 orange juice
2 baked fish or chicken breast
some cooked veggies or fruit
1 salad


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, yeah J'Bo, I'm pretty good so far... will let you know the details hehe... if I can crawl to my computer.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

What kinda diet is this?
Love the powdered donuts though.
We will get along just fine.
LOL


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

powdered doughnuts are great!  but lina told me in chat to try oatmeal.... lets see... yummy sugary doughnuts or bland oatmeal... hmm.... it's gonna be a rough switch


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Its a rough switch believe me, but its well worth it.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

Hello Diary again:

Forgot to mention that this is a totally new approach for me:

1. No suppliments such as tribex, creatine, protein powders, etc.  I've been doing well with out them so far and my bank account thanks me.

2. More frequent exercise changes (every 2-3 weeks gonna try something different).  Whether it's just a few new exercises or frequency changes or something cool I read about.

3. I'm gonna push myself and never get into a rut like last time!  Gonna move up in weights and not be comfortable staying the same next week.


----------



## lina (Jul 16, 2002)

Where is the oatmeal buddy?  How goes it?  Checking on ya!!! Also eating 5-6 meals a day is betta than 3..

Yeah, I told you to give those donuts to J'bo!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi Lina, yeah, i know 5-6 is better... and trust me i'm am chomping on sunflower seeds and such during the day...*hiding the mini doughnuts*


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

FYI... last summer I worked out 4 on with no off days as you are doing. Working every body part every 5th day.. I think that's right 4th or 5th. I had better gains, got stronger  and always had a ton of energy.  However I was a protein hound and had on average 300 to 350 grams a day!  If I wasn't taking that much I'm sure I would have minimul gains. 

If I had the time I would love to go back to this workout... love hitting the gym daily!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 17, 2002)

Cool Pitboss!  I figure I'd give it a try as well seeing that I hit an impass on certain exercises.  Maybe I should take in some extra protein just in case also.

Nothing like getting up in the wee morning hours and blasting the weights bro.  I look forward to it everyday!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 17, 2002)

Hello Diary:

Did my back routine today, tried lifting more weight.  Had to stop at 4 reps on an increase on the deads but I did the normal reps for the rest... left hand developed big ole callus on middle finger--dang and I wear gloves!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Cool Pitboss!  I figure I'd give it a try as well seeing that I hit an impass on certain exercises.  Maybe I should take in some extra protein just in case also.
> 
> Nothing like getting up in the wee morning hours and blasting the weights bro.  I look forward to it everyday!



As long as you allow yourself at least 72 hours rest for each muscle group you shoudl be fine... as long as you are taking in enough calories to fuel your body, enough protein to protect your muscles from eating themself up...  this is one of the real reasons protein supplements are a must.. well unless you have more than enough real food sources available to you.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah Pitboss, I'm eating more these two weeks, but I need to sleep more.  I think the chat last night kept me up too long and now I'm fatiguing!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Yah you chatty fellow.
Mr. Premature stayed up after round two.
LOL.
You in tonight?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes you were uo the whole time.
Nice one.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 17, 2002)

... sleepy time for me, I guess I better record the times... 

Bedtime: 11:45 pm


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

Chest and Tris day:

Pretty lame workout today, shoulders were not cooperating.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

They arent cooperating because you cant feel them.
LOL


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

LOL... nah, I feel them all right, they hurt like...*bleep*
Anyway, I had to go lower weight because my spotter was busy catching up cause he missed yesterday and had to do back.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

Coming to chat?
Ill be there in an hour.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be there!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Dear Diary,

Leg day today... and my was it.  I almost puked up ...my err... oatmeal.. yeah... on the hack squats.  Was great pain today on everything.  Looking forward to crawling to the computer.

Had some grapefruit this morning--been a long time since I had that.  Must remember to drink more water.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Note to self: Do not forget to take your boiled egg remains out of your truck.  Peeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope your not in some hot weather cuz thats gonna smell like some stinky farts in your truck.  YUCK!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep, Peeeeee uuuuuuuuu..... it was a hot day today and man did it stink!..... hopefully that will go away!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey babe, glad to hear you had a good workout. HEHEHe.
Here is the link i told you about: http://www.healthy.net/asp/templates/article.asp?id=1996&HeaderTitle=Nutritional+Program


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks a lot J'Bo.  Gonna do this after I get back from the sunny oceans of Hawaii   If I can walk that is ... hehe


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Yo Diary, what up?

I did shoulders today, back raises were weak, but my shrugs are moving up.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Your the best Ear man.
definately my best new bud.
Your humor is next to none, i love it.
Keep a postin.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 20, 2002)

what about meeee


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes your a cool baby dog too.
Pant pant pant.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey J'Bo, yeah I think your funny too. hehe  Actually I think I will start my juice fast next week before I go to Hawaii.   That way for sure the hula hoops will fit around my biceps.

Hey Trizzle..... you need some rubbey racks (scooby snacks)?  Zoiks!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 20, 2002)

time to change my avatar


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey EarWAX!

Did I mention to eat about 1 hour before working out especially on Leg days? hehe 

How goes it? Where is the rest of the daily menu? What ya been eating? Cool, you gonna go to Hawaii? Lucky you!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

His shoulders are too sore to post anything.
LOL


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmmmm.... I thought maybe the fingering...er....the fingers were sore from lifting the heavy barbells!!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 21, 2002)

Chest day today... was supposed to be tomorrow but we moved it up cause it's getting time for the semester to end.  My mind says yes... but my shoulders say no.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 21, 2002)

What a great workout today, I finally broke my chest press barrier.  I loaded a little on carbs the night before I must admit, but I had lots of energy.


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Well awesome on your chest workout then... so what was the "loading up" may I ask? 3 donuts instead of 2?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 21, 2002)

Hehe no, not donuts, I had two servings of pasta.  Not a good habit to start, but it helped me lift over my normal in chest press.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

How ya doing Diary?  Good?  That's nice.

Back and Biceps today.  Pretty decent workout.  I went up on most everything except deadlifts.  My hands couldn't take it, so I stayed the same on those.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Morning EW, thanks for last night.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

No problem J'Bo.  I eat invisible donuts... that way people can't yell at me.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 23, 2002)

Good Morning Diary,

Did the legs thing today.  Legs tired... wobbley... not in right state.... rubbery... cannot walk....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2002)

Well EW maybe we should cut the donuts together, this is day 2 for me. How about you?

I think we are in the same boat for pain today. I can barely move and hurt everywhere. Keep on treking though, you maniac. I wouldnt try fasting until at least 4 days after your last workout. You will never repair.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 23, 2002)

I feel like crap J'Bo.  Been fatiguing since yesterday and today's leg workout almost made me hurl chunks.  Mostly, it's cause I stayed up late (2:30) watching an old movie called TimeCop.  Doh, that was mighty stupid of me, cause I knew I would feel the wrath of it at 5:30.  Bad EarWax bad!   I ate two salads at lunch and that made me feel a little better.  

I will quit donuts if you will J'Bo.  You first hehe...


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

Bonjour Diary,

Je lifted la weights bien!  Je worked on le shoulders.  Je ne feel pas moi shoulders.  oui oui


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

I am training shoulders today too EW, i guess we are feeling the same pain together. 

No you first!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

Yeah J'Bo, I should just go ahead and get shoulder implants... drives the girls wild and keeps my pain low... hehe


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

Yo Diary mon,

I did chest and tries... it was so much fun... it was great... it was wonderful...it was life at its fullest... it was more fun than a barrel of monkeys... i laughed, i cried.... it wasn't as good as CATs...  i'd buy it for a dollar....


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

Diary, you bastard, heh... j/k man..

Anyway, didn't work out this morning cause it's the end of the long training session.  Going to take a few days off and then hit it again.  I have been pretty fatigued the last few days, but my faculties are somewhat in order.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Domo eri gato Mr. Di-boto,

Well, I took a few days off from working out.  After all it has been 3 months of non-stop training and at the end I pushed it with everyday workouts for 2 weeks.  I feel refreshed and worked out this morning.  Legs.  They are going to be really sore tomorrow. 

The rescued miners was refreshing to hear.  All these missing children stories are getting me down.

Going to Hawaii really soon.... weeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 31, 2002)

Yo Diary,

I be good.  I be lifting back and biceps weights.  It be a good workout.   Still be trying to move up on deadlifts... be moving up 20 lbs... but it be a struggle.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi EW!!!!  Hows the workouts been?  Recovering any better yet.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Mochy!!! Yeah, I've been pretty good lately.  I think the initial shock of my system for 2 weeks of non-stop training is over.  Now that my body has adapted to the plan, I'm going to confuse it again by going back to 4 days a week but heavier weight.  Of course this is when I am in Hawaii   Leaving tomorrow... yay!  Already packed and ready to go


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2002)

Well have a great vacation.  I've never been to Hawaii.  I bet it would be alot of fun though.  Whats the weather like there, is is humid?  Have fun if I don't talk to ya.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks Mochy, I expect it to be humid... Atlanta is!  I will have fun drinkin whatever the Hawaiian's drink.  Hawaiian punch?  nah hehe


----------



## EarWax (Aug 17, 2002)

Aloha Diary,

Back from vacation and relaxed.. 

I worked out over there and introduced some cardio.  I've dropped cardio for about a year and now slowly bringing it back up to speed.  It's painful, but I noticed my legs are getting harder due to the bicycling I do now.  I am doing about an hour of cardio with these exercises:

25 mins of cycling
15 mins of treadmill
15 mins of elipical
5 mins of cool down

I sweat like a freaking waterfall, but I'm not sure how many days a week I should be doing it.  So I am doing it about 3 times a week when not working out (4 days of lifting weights, 3 days of cardio per week).


----------



## EarWax (Aug 19, 2002)

Yo Diary,

I looked around the board and decided to try something I think Dr. Pain said to try for someone else.  He didn't suggest the exercises just the chest, back, etc. days.  Here is my new schedule:

Chest - Friday
Bench Press
Incline Press
Decline Press
Pec Dec

Back - Saturday
Deadlifts
Rows
Lat Pulldowns
Lower Back

Cardio - Sunday

Legs - Monday
Squats
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Hamstring Curl
Lunges
Calf Raise

Shoulders - Tuesday
Shrugs
Miltary Press
Lateral Raises
Front Raises
Back Raises

Arms - Wednesday
BB Curl
One Arm Preacher Curl
Close Grip Bench Press
Pull Downs
Forearm Extensors
Forearm Flexors

Cardio - Thursday

So today I did legs and man I'm tired


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey EW!

Welcome back!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey mochy, thanks   It was fun and relaxing.  Instant tan!
So you do SLDL?  I never tried those, but I hear that they are good for the hamstrings and butt.  I just do the normal kind of DL if my grip holds out heh.  They are my main blister maker.  OUCH!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 20, 2002)

Today did shoulders, they hurt really bad afterward, but then I did some treadmilling and the pain went magically away.  Treadmills... the other aspirin?!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 21, 2002)

Arm day today.  For some reason, I'm not that enthusiastic about just doing arms.   It just doesn't feel right without deadlifts or bench presses around.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 21, 2002)

I ate a donut and it was sooooo gooood


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

Did the cardio thing today.
30 min on bike and 15 on treadmill


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

Played tennis today instead of working out.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2002)

EW- Donuts are bad for you.  Hasn't anyone told you yet?


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember someone vaguely telling me that donuts were not good for the belly.  But they are darn good for the taste buds


----------



## EarWax (Aug 26, 2002)

Saturday:  I did cardio.

Sunday: I did chest and I'm movin' on up..

Monday: I did back and I'm movin' on up..


----------



## EarWax (Aug 27, 2002)

My chest is so sore after Satuday's workout.  Did some biking and treadmilling today.  Must be the shoes.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 28, 2002)

Leg day today.  All I gotta say is squats were subpar today, but my legs will probably not be functioning tomorrow.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 29, 2002)

Did shoulders today.  Moved up on the weight on that.
Legs not that sore.  I figured that would be the case.

Also, the music is horrible in the gym.  I mean "Wasting away in Margaritaville" isn't exactly condusive to weightlifting.... although the song is good when drinkin heh


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi EW! 
I love readign your journal :thumb"  What a spunky guy you are! 
AT least your gym doesn't play terrible 80's music! Ever try to do chest with Belinda Carlise "heavan is a Place on Earth " playing? :lol


----------



## EarWax (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Leslie, thanks for stopping by.  I've been slacking on the details in my journal lately though hehe.   I read almost all the new journal entries everyday from all people.   I too am a member of p-p anonymous.

Hehe, Belinda Carlise?  Dang, at least that song doesn't go round and round like her "Circle in the sand..."  That would drive me crazy while doing the stationary bike!  Today's music was "4 3 2 1...earthly lordddss... drifting...falling... floating...weightless...calling calling...homeee..ee.."  They just might as well pull out a banjo and a guitar and play Dueling Banjos.

Happy Birthday! Leslie!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 30, 2002)

Today I did arms... again, I hate this day cause I feel like just doing arms is not enough, but as they say in France... "it is som-ting.. dee-ffrance"  

Thought for the day:  "Around the nation... around the world.... everybody wang chung tonight"  How does one, wang chung?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Hi Leslie, thanks for stopping by.  I've been slacking on the details in my journal lately though hehe.   I read almost all the new journal entries everyday from all people.   I too am a member of p-p anonymous.
> 
> Hehe, Belinda Carlise?  Dang, at least that song doesn't go round and round like her "Circle in the sand..."  That would drive me crazy while doing the stationary bike!  Today's music was "4 3 2 1...earthly lordddss... drifting...falling... floating...weightless...calling calling...homeee..ee.."  They just might as well pull out a banjo and a guitar and play Dueling Banjos.
> ...



I can't believe you know Circle in the Sand! LMAO!! 
You are too funny!

BTW- thanks for the B-day wishes


----------



## EarWax (Sep 3, 2002)

Did cardio on sunday and chest on monday.  Back was Tuesday.  All were pretty good except for deadlifts.  The darn grip is weak..weak..weak.  I kept pace with last week, but I wanted to move up!

It's pretty much routine stuff lately.  No excitement.  I need an enema or something.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 4, 2002)

Workout partner didn't show up today...haha... he said his legs were killing him yesterday.  I guess he didn't show up today cause today was leg day.   Well it was a good day for me today.  As "Ice T" would say... "I didn't even have to use my AK, today was a good day."  The weights practically lifted themselves.  Dang I felt strong! 

Wait.. I had to edit that... it wasn't Ice T... it was... err Ice Cube... Darn those leg exercises must have killed a few brain cells.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 5, 2002)

Did shoulders today.  Shoulders has to be my weakest body part.  Something about my shoulders cause intense pain (not the kind that doesn't go away, just the latic acid kind).  I am moving up on them though, but it is slow.  C'est la vie... 

Looks like a lot of reading I gotta do on other people's journals.  Mine was almost on the next page 

Just a note I learned today:  Steaming eggs for 15 minutes instead of boiling them makes the shell fall off with ease.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Just a note I learned today:  Steaming eggs for 15 minutes instead of boiling them makes the shell fall off with ease.



Thanks for the tip Ms. Julia Child

I have no patience to make hard boiled eggs.  I suppose they are good on the run! But the only time I have them is Easter- I dunno why but I am 24 and I still dye easter eggs every year LOL


----------



## EarWax (Sep 5, 2002)

LOL... I never understood the Easter tradition of boiled eggs and chocolate bunnies.  I did them though and loved it as a child.  Now I have Easter every day, minus the chocolate bunnies of course 

By the way, Julia Child rocks!  They took her kitchen recently and put it in the Smithsonian.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 5, 2002)

Breakdown of Summer-->

Before Summer 2002:
Biceps: 16"
Forearm: 12"
Chest: 46"
Thigh: 22"
Calf: 17"

Starting Fall 2002:
Biceps: 16.25"
Forearm: 12.5"
Chest: 46" 
Thigh: 22.5"
Calf: 17"

Hmmm... ok, maybe not too great after the summer.  Probably tighter control on my diet would help.  Definitely, heavier weight on the chest routine is needed.  Looks like my arm routine is working.  And I defintely am lifting heavier weight than the summer as my handy clipboard tells me.  All in all, not too shabby, but could be better.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Forearm: 12.5"


----------



## EarWax (Sep 5, 2002)

hahah, yeah, my forearms are a big concentration of mine ever since I found that working them as well helped me lift better.   I wonder if they are considered big?  My brother was freaked out when I visited him in Hawaii.  He started lifting weights now LOL


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I did the old arm routine.  My workout partner didn't go the last two days, but he did today.  He said his alarm didn't go off two days in a row.  hahaha... like I will believe that one.  

Lifting went pretty well.  Lots of hot women around.  Probably a little too far under my age.   I think they were part of the rowing team or something.  

Thought for the day:  If you are 6 years older than a woman you wish to date, are you asking for trouble?  hmmm.. perhaps I should find out


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

"Thought for the day: If you are 6 years older than a woman you wish to date, are you asking for trouble? hmmm.. perhaps I should find out"


That all depends on YOUR age


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm 29, but I would feel like a cradle robber... LOL


----------



## EarWax (Sep 8, 2002)

Did the cardio thingy yesterday.  30 min bike, 15 min treadmill.  

I also watched the wild Bama game.   It was an amazing game full of everything except the win.  I was proud that they didn't give up!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 8, 2002)

Today, did chest workout.  Moved up in weight on everything.  It feels good to be strong   My workout parnet didn't go again today.  This is starting to happen on a consistent basis.  Anyway, I ate at the cafeteria today and a some hot blonde girl sat nearby.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 9, 2002)

Back day today.  Nothing worth mentioning.  I was still up from my teams winning this weekend:

Alabama lost  was proud of them though! 
Green Bay won  check! 
Texans won   check! 
Pete Sampras won  check! 

Thought of the day:  Why me?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 10, 2002)

I am taking a day off today, because I am so exhausted.  I am already feeling a lot better.  Perhaps I was overtraining a bit or just not getting enough sleep.  Today was supposed to be legs and tomorrow was cardio.  I will drop the cardio this week and just do legs tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh how I envy you! I am sleepy!! I worked out 7 days in a row I want to go back to bed!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2002)

EW - How come I never see you online when I am?  And I'm on here an awful lot.  LOL!

Hey Les,
I slept til 10 AM.  HeHe


----------



## EarWax (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi mochy, it's because I am invisible ... muhahahaha... it's a profile feature.   I usually come by once in the morning, once at lunch, and a few times in the evenings.

Yeah Leslie, I had to get some sleep.  Been doing the 7 days a week little over a month now.  I was exhausted... I still am a little.  But at least now I can do some reading without immediately falling asleep.  

Go up at 8:30 today.  Got a haircut.  Went to do research.  Went to Lunch.  Lunch was carrots, brocholli, and fish.  I won't mention the fat free frozen yogurt.  That way I won't get into trouble.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 11, 2002)

Did the heaviest leg workout today that I have ever done for legs.  I was breathing so hard I almost passed out.  Then afterwards, I went on the treadmill and hung on just enough to do 10 mins.  I swear, I never knew water tasted this good!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 11, 2002)

Thought of the day:  When you get more muscles so that your large shirts are tight... should you move up to the XL size?  Or just walk around with tight shirts?  Does that look cheesy?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Did shoulders today.   I have learned a few things in my short lifetime, but the one that sticks out most recently is that shoulders day sucks.   I hate it, and I hate all that like it.  Well, maybe not that extreme but I am quite sure I dislike it.  I mean, what is there to like about shoulder day except leaving the gym.  OK, can you tell I just didn't get enough sleep?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Thought of the day:  When you get more muscles so that your large shirts are tight... should you move up to the XL size?  Or just walk around with tight shirts?  Does that look cheesy?




 I especially love the dudes WITHOUT the muscles who sport the extra TIGHT tees! LOL


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Hehe, well I take it that it is cheesy to wear them tight even when you have muscle?


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Hehe, well I take it that it is cheesy to wear them tight even when you have muscle?



There is a point to were you want to show off all your hard work and then there is a point you need to stop wearing your little brothers clothes!! 

and shoulder day sucks?  That's my favorite day. In and out in 30-40 minutes max!


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey, I wear tight shirts sometimes. I have one on now. Not skin tight but not loose either.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hey, I wear tight shirts sometimes. I have one on now. Not skin tight but not loose either.



Wearing "your" own tight shirts and wearing "Butterflies" are two different things.


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

I would never wear her shirts....just her panties.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I would never wear her shirts....just her panties.



Scary, very scary!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

That's not what you said when you were begging for those pics.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> That's not what you said when you were begging for those pics.



Fade sweetie I thought we promised to keep these things private


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok...sorry


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Fade and Pitboss... ok, yeah I might wear t-shirts... i might even wear tight t-shirts every once in a while... but women's panties?  and looking at pictures of men in women's panties?    I hear Prosac can help you with these problems.  Did you guys remember to take your medication today?  hahahaha.... ok... now back to work 

Oh wait, yeah, shoulders are a pain for me Pitboss.  They grow, but they never seem to get stronger fast.  I might need a few of those testosterone patches that danilee is using.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Dang, we had a 6 hour meeting today!  It doesn't get more nonproductive than this.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

Woke up earlier today, played some racquetball.  I won of course.  I never lose, because I am an arrogant backside.   Hahaha!   

Then I did the usual arm workout.  Twas fun, but not so fun that I would say exciting.   Then I got on the treadmill and tried to see how fast I could WALK not RUN this time.  I got up to 5.5 mph for 10 minutes and that is all I could handle.  It was almost like jogging... but walking... well you know what I mean.  Shins were what stopped me.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

Thought of the day:  Were the pyramids really made by humans?  Come on now, that's impossible!  It must be aliens!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 15, 2002)

Did cardio on Saturday.  30 min bike and 30 min treadmill

Did chest today.  Moved up on everything but incline.  Why incline you say?  I have no clue I say.  Must be that I wore the wrong shoes or something. 

It's been a dreary wet weekend, but it's a nice change.  Except for my sinuses.  Headaches galore, but I got Tylenol


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

Did back day today.  It's changed now since the month is up.
Pullups
Deadlifts
Bent over Rows 
Lat Pulldowns

I must say, I am weak in the upper back cause the pullups were horrible.  I guess at least I know where I need to improve.  My goals have now changed to: 

1. Get stronger in chest.
2. Get stronger in upper back.
3. Get stronger in shoulders.

Those are my weak points now.  Relatively speaking of course


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

Thought for the day:  Too many good looking girls, only two eyes.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh and I paid off my student loans this weekend.  LOL.. and I did it while in school.    I'm poor now though


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Did Legs today.  Ok that's it, I'm so tired and nauseated, and since I was going to change the routine up I am going to take a week off from weightlifting.  It's been nonstop weightliftying for 4 straight months with only one day missed so I think it is time.   

Thought for the day:  Oh what a feeling.  When I am dancing on the ceiling.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Second thought of the day:  Why do I get really tired after teaching students and never get tired posting on here? heh


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Me too


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

You too Leslie?     Let's hope we won't have to join posters anonymous anytime soon.

"Hello, My name is EarWax, and... and I.... posssttt  "


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

LMAO- well it seems like there is a LACK of posting nowadays


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Really, david, burner and others posted up a storm last night lol

Well, back to writing another paper... lunch is over


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

On the first day of rest, Earwax felt much better.  His chest and legs were sore from the previous workouts, however, his brain was somewhat functioning.  Perhaps he may come up with an idea that will better humankind.  Who knows what can happen... his journey can not be foretold.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 19, 2002)

On the second day of resting my true love gave to me.... two, vials of flax oil, and a fridge stocked with brochollliii...


----------



## Fade (Sep 19, 2002)

You song whore


----------



## EarWax (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah I know Fade, I can't help it... while I was writing that last post I thought of another one I am trying to write as we speak... it's a work in progress... what do you think?

On the third day of lifting, steroids gave to me, three lumps of gyno, two hairs on my head, and there's something wrong with my pee-pee.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 20, 2002)

Third day of rest.  Boy I feel refreshed!  

I watched a little Heartbreak Ridge last night.  That movie is full so so many great lines.  I can't remember the exact quotes, but they were funny.  Here is my favorite.

"Sergent, the only thing you could give these men is a bad case of hemroids"


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

What no song today?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok lina, I liked this movie as a child 

"I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone..."

but sequel, well I'm not sure I liked it that much 

"When the going gets tough, the tough get going..."


----------



## EarWax (Sep 21, 2002)

Oops, went to bed a little early last night and got up at 4:00 am.  I'm feeling pretty good right now, but I hope I don't fall asleep during the football games.  I read a little t-mag and am desperately trying to put together my new training regime for the next 3 months.

I miss the workouts since I'm on my week of rest, but I feel so much better than I did last week.  I was definitely losing too much sleep and overtraining over the last three weeks.  I tried the full week of 5 days lifting and 2 days cardio for the last month and it was a bit too much for me.  I think I will switch to the 3 days on and 1 day off routine and see how that goes.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 21, 2002)

Wow, just checked my weight.  Lost 5 lbs.  I need to eat more red meat.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Try TP's 3 week workouts!!  I wasn't able to stick to them but the first 3 weeks were awesome!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 21, 2002)

Ok pB thanks.   I'll go rummaging through his journal and see if I can find it there.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Ok pB thanks.   I'll go rummaging through his journal and see if I can find it there.



It's not there. It's in the training forum. Just sort the forum by thread starter and you'll find all of Twin Peaks threads.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Oops... I meant GoPro's threads... 
see if this works. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/f...ortfield=postusername&perpage=30&pagenumber=2


----------



## EarWax (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Pitboss, yeah I've been thinking of using some of those ideas.  The back one seems very interesting to me.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 22, 2002)

2 more rest days (including today).  I better get the sleep while I can!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

1 more day left   I still haven't finalized my routine.  I better do it tonight


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Doh, can't contact workout partner.  I guess I'll be hitting it out on my own tomorrow.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 24, 2002)

Got a message from my workout partner this morning.  He can't work out this semester probably because he has too much architecture to do.  Bummer.  Now it looks like I will have to try to lift on my own for a while.   

I did legs today.  They were really wobbly afterwards.  Damn, it's great to be back in the flow.

Thought of the day:  Eggs are not all they are cracked up to be.  Hahahahaha... um... yeah.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 25, 2002)

Current Workout Schedule
Monday: Chest/Tri
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Cardio
Thursday: Back/Bi
Friday: Shoulders
Saturday: Laundry
Sunday: Football (that's hard work)


----------



## EarWax (Sep 25, 2002)

Did some cardio today.  It was like the end of the world as we know it, but I feel fine.    There were a lot of shiney, happy people not holding hands at the gym today.  If they were holding hands, that would be scarey, to stand there, because I live in that place.


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

Saturday:Laundry

Is that considered cardio?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Lina,

Yeah, laundry is cardio and heavy lifting.  You see, you lift the laundry basket to and from the laundry room.  Then you have to walk up and down the stairs to get to the laundry room.  Whew, thank god there is only one set per week. hehe


----------



## EarWax (Sep 27, 2002)

Back/Bi yesterday and Shoulders today.  I feel sore all over again... ouch, just one week off and it feels like everything is going to fall off.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Back/Bi yesterday and Shoulders today.  I feel sore all over again... ouch, just one week off and it feels like everything is going to fall off.



Isn't that the greatest feeling in the world? Wait until leg day..


----------



## lina (Sep 28, 2002)

uhum, Earwax's Dangerously hardcore Diary!!!

Let's see those Dangerously hardcore routines!!

How's the lovely Laundry Cardio going?


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

EW....where are you buddy????


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

I think the grad students got a hold of him.... ...

holding him hostage somewhere....

...stuffed some powdered donuts in his mouth so he can't make a sound....


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Either that or everything DID fall off as his last post stated


----------

